# Book Covers



## longknife (Jun 9, 2017)

I’d appreciate your opinions.

Here are the covers provided by my ex-publisher












And here are the new ones I’m thinking of using:






and






What do you think? Be honest please.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 9, 2017)

Your old publisher has the best one. Second one down is the most eye catching. The first one so, so, the other two suck.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 9, 2017)

These are the book covers I used to use






You are welcome to use it


----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 9, 2017)

Too cheap to hire a graphic artist?  Holy crap, they all suck.

Do yourself a favor, write a short synapses, take it to the local high school, parochial or community college, and see if one of the instructors would be interested in offering it as a project to the students.  Offer a small fee, like say, a hundred bones for the winner and run a competition.  You will get MUCH better results, I guarantee it.

In my honors senior graphics art program in high school and some of the classes I took at both state colleges we did much better design work, and that wasn't even my major.  That is some pretty shoddy work.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jun 9, 2017)

If you use the second choice, liberals will accuse the book one cover of being a dog whistle for extreme interrogation.


----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2017)

Okay, I appreciate the honest opinions. So, is this one any better?


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 14, 2017)

longknife said:


> Okay, I appreciate the honest opinions. So, is this one any better?


can't see it


----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2017)

Seriously considering changing the title too:


----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2017)

Here's the blurb for the novel:

Indentured as a cabin boy, sailed to the far ends of the earth, tossed overboard in a storm, washed up on an alien shore, and wakened by a savage Majican Indian. Timothy Beadle finds himself under the spell of Father Junipero Serra and sets out to explore the land called California.


----------



## longknife (Jun 23, 2017)

Here are my latest efforts on new book covers. Comments?


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 23, 2017)

longknife said:


> Here are my latest efforts on new book covers. Comments?


Not sure what they look like as they won't open for me to see. The format whatever kind it is won't open in my browser.


----------



## longknife (Jun 29, 2017)

After a whole lot of diddling around, I think I've just about reached the final versions of my book covers (including the blurb for one and am still working on the second).






He was indentured as a cabin boy, sailed to the far ends of the earth, treacherously tossed overboard in a storm, washed up on an alien shore, and wakened by a savage Majican Indian. Timothy Beadle found himself under the spell of Father Junipero Serra and set out to explore the land called California.


----------

